# Ocean city fishing?



## rv (Jul 10, 2000)

Need a little help, I will be staying in Ocean City next week with a couple of people who have mental disabilites and wanted to try to take them out fishing and crabing. Wanted to know the names of any good party boats in the area, and how are they catching sea bass? I wanted to take them out to try and catch some easy and figured you can't beat sea bass for that? Also are there little snapper blues in the surf yet? Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## ChesapeakeRocker (Aug 18, 2003)

This should help you. Click on the link below...

http://www.ococean.com/cruises.html#marina


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*Good access to the pier*

Hi, you might try the new pier on the other side of Ocean City Bridge going to Longport. Its new and has the access you'd need. Get a tide chart and fish when the tides turning. If you have fishing gear and bait its alot cheaper than the headboats.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I suggest the Captain Robbins... Never fished it, but has the reputation as being the best south jersey party boat.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Try this link this might help

http://www.atbeach.com/fishing/headboat.html


----------



## rv (Jul 10, 2000)

sorry guys, I should have said it's ocean city new jeresy.


----------

